# I want to be passive aggressive.



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Wasn't here for a long time.

In the past few nights I have tried to be intimate. Every night she is tired or just not responding. I got pretty upset.

Now she is in bed. I am sure she is waiting for me. I just want to come up late, let her wait, be passive aggressive and not talk about my feelings.

Maybe she will initiate then I will be less upset. Or she won't, then I will be even more upset.

That's what I am in the mood of right now.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haven't you been singing this tune for the last few years?

That little progress ey? =/


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

joshbjoshb said:


> Wasn't here for a long time.
> 
> In the past few nights I have tried to be intimate. Every night she is tired or just not responding. I got pretty upset.
> 
> ...




sounds like you need to change your game.

Intimacy doesn't start when you hit the sheets. You might be ready to "go" but she is ready to go to sleep.

Of course, changing your game would require you to actually work on yourself. Being passive aggressive blames everyone else..


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

joshbjoshb said:


> Wasn't here for a long time.
> In the past few nights I have tried to be intimate. Every night she is tired or just not responding. I got pretty upset.
> Now she is in bed. I am sure she is waiting for me. I just want to come up late, let her wait, be passive aggressive and not talk about my feelings.
> Maybe she will initiate then I will be less upset. Or she won't, then I will be even more upset.
> That's what I am in the mood of right now.


Howdy Josh!

This approach hardly works to any end but breeding further resentment and isolation.

I’d recommend you go up to bed, slink in behind your wife, spoon, cuddle and snuggle her for a good long while and then burry your head between her legs.

Momma always used to say “It’s easier to catch flies with honey than vinegar.” This approach works well with wives as well.

Just sayin’ . . . .


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Are you sure that's what you want to do? Do you think that's the best plan of action? Do you think you should explore other options? Should you possibly be more regular aggressive?


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Forest said:


> Are you sure that's what you want to do? Do you think that's the best plan of action? Do you think you should explore other options? Should you possibly be more regular aggressive?


Ehhhhh, don’t overthink this. Cuddling and muff diving will work 99.9% of the time. If this doesn’t work, try telling her you love her, respect her and so on and so on.

If you want it to last more than once or twice, say it and do it like you mean it and you’re likely to become surprised in that the whole thing becomes a self-fulfilling-prophecy. And you’ll believe it and feel it. And she will too!

Life, the universe and everything is crazy that way but trust me my *Brothers*, worship you wife and the dividends will outweigh any amount of the investment you put into it. And . . . . you may just find yourself enjoying it!

Ride hard my friends.

Spin


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

You can do what my cat does, knock and break something on the floor...and then just stare.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

As others have said, the nice guy treatment reaps the best rewards. Buy her something. Tell her she's sexy. Help her make dinner. (You should be doing that stuff anyway,, and regularly. Note - any of the above, immediately followed by ",,.,, now get yer tìts out!" will be a retrograde step).


If you've been there, done that, got the T-shirt, there IS the passive aggressive option, but it can be a thin line between passive aggression and actual aggression.

The idea of passive aggression is to provoke a reaction - not necessarily one you'll see or hear, but pìssing somebody off is an acceptable result.

Outdoors, smiling and waving at other drivers who give you the finger is passive aggressive. It makes angry people glow with rage. They don't like it. It's funny.

Wives don't like it either. Pìssed off wives aren't funny (OK, sometimes they are, but letting them see you weeping with glee is a passive agressive act that might result in the overtly aggressive act of her removing your testicles). Play a poor hand of passive aggression and regret might be swiftly forthcoming.

So, did you put your plan into action,, silent treatment 'n' all? Did she jump yer bones,, or totally ignore you? If the latter, you're playing passive aggression with a smart wife who's better at it than you are. If you got some, read no further.

If you want to avenge your humiliation from the defeat by your wife,, it's time to up the stakes.

Let her get settled, slide in beside her and start jèrking off. If that doesn't provoke her you'll have to use your joker.

Pack a bag and silently walk out. If she hasn't called you in three days you'd be a fool to go back.

If you are that much of a fool, go back with a big bunch of flowers, a nice new dress (one size too small cuz "You always looked so slim.") and start over with the nice guy routine cuz she's better than you at passive aggression.

You want some, you earn it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Rather than "being creative" and coming up with ideas, how about you take a close look at your loved one and accept them for who they are.

A person that cares very little for your intimate satisfaction and has little consideration to keep you and to make you happy.

A person that is negligent in the area where relationships make or break.

All of that is under assumption that you have covered your 50% and show your wife love with ACTION....as well as cover all of her affectionate needs etc.


----------

